# World Record?



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

whats the world record length of a red belly piranhas.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

I think like 14 inches it said that in this book i read but the book is kind old


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd like to know myself exactly what the world record is....lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There have been pictures posted here of a 16" TL (tip of upper jaw to tip of tail) Redbelly, in some public aquarium (I think close to or in New York), probably at least 10-15 years of age.
That's the largest one I've heard of.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You asked about the largest size of a red belly, but I thought that I'd share to you one of the largest Pygocentrus cariba's found. I found this is my T.F.H. book entitled "The Guide To Owning Piranhas". There is a picture of a South American native holding a cariba, and this is exactly what is says:

"This huge _Serrasulmus notatus _was caught in the Brazillian village of the Caiapo Indians in October, 1964. The fish was 19 inches (about 50 cm) long. It is doubtful that the village or the large piranhas exist anymore."

Yup, it's a monster...:laugh: 
~Taylor~


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

P. cariba is not found in Brasil: it lives in Venezuela only.
The fish you mention probably is a Serrasalmus manueli, like the guy in the attached picture (coincidentally [?] also labelled S. notatus, also some 19-20" in size, and also captured in a small Brasilian village).
Note how much it looks like a Pygocentrus piranha, so the misidentification doesn't really come as a surprise...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a huge ass manny


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

To a person who does not know Ps that would totally look like a pygo. That is one large fish, love the red/orange head with silver body. Great fish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> P. cariba is not found in Brasil: it lives in Venezuela only.
> The fish you mention probably is a Serrasalmus manueli, like the guy in the attached picture (coincidentally [?] also labelled S. notatus, also some 19-20" in size, and also captured in a small Brasilian village).
> Note how much it looks like a Pygocentrus piranha, so the misidentification doesn't really come as a surprise...
> 
> ...


That's exactly it!! I never use that book anyway. I have found a LOT of their information to be wrong or off, so that's why I never use it, and I'm glad to hear from Frank that T.F.H. is publishing a new piranha book, so I'm sure it will be much more accurate.

You've found another flaw in that book for me. You always amaze me Judazzz!!








~Taylor~


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

that is crazy a 19 inch caribe.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

that is crazy a 19 inch caribe.







sory my computer got mest up and i kept on clicking stuff.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

RedBelly Dom said:


> that is crazy a 19 inch caribe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na man, thats a manny, but a crazy big one


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> taylorhedrich Posted Today, 10:30 AM
> That's exactly it!! I never use that book anyway. I have found a LOT of their information to be wrong or off, so that's why I never use it, *and I'm glad to hear from Frank that T.F.H. is publishing a new piranha book, so I'm sure it will be much more accurate. *
> 
> You've found another flaw in that book for me. You always amaze me Judazzz!!
> ~Taylor~


Its not a Piranha Book being published, its the H.R. Axelrod Freshwater Atlas that is being updated with some of my input.


----------

